# Suggestions for a depreciated (used) guitar in the $1000 bracket



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm looking to replace a 70's D18 with a similar feeling/sounding acoustic, non amplified non Martin.The only other acoustic I tried a long time ago is a 70's J45 but I'm sure prices are out of my range. The only other requirement is that the instrument holds it's value.
What brands should I listen to?(not Martin)
Thanks
Ed


----------



## fudb (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm gonna say Guild. You might could check good japanese stuff too like Alvarez yairi or older Suzukis, Takamines (the lawsuit ones), Sigma... That sort of thing. Maybe a used L'arrivee or Yamaha L series.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

300 series Taylor...maybe a 400 series if you get lucky.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

I just bought an almost mint Yamaha LL16 for $600 at Class Axe Guitars (a great store) a few days ago. It's amazing the quality of guitars available in that price range.
Class Axe Guitars › Guitars › Yamaha LL16


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

A used Larrivee D-03 (satin finish) should be under your budget and a D-05 (gloss finish) will be right around the 1K. They have a more "modern" sound than a Martin, but are extremely well built and road worthy.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a Guild DV-52 that I picked up for just under $1,000 and it's a hell of a guitar. Plays beautifully, sounds gorgeous. My acoustic guitar search is over for now, until I can justify a nice one with a cutaway for playing live.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

I agree with much of what is said above. There are some really good sounding Asian guitars out there that use solid woods (such as the Yairis and some Guilds). Guild in particular have a fair number of dreads that you can choose from too. 

You might want to look at a Chinese Epiphone Masterbuilt, which are definitely below your pricepoint - by a mile. That might help out with a vintage look, feel and sound without breaking the bank.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Furtz said:


> I just bought an almost mint Yamaha LL16 for $600 at Class Axe Guitars (a great store) a few days ago. It's amazing the quality of guitars available in that price range.
> Class Axe Guitars › Guitars › Yamaha LL16


That's a hell of a grab


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Jumbo Yamaha CJ818SB


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry guys but I am going to have to dis- agree with most here, he wants a NON MARTIN that will hold its value, I just don't think there are to many guitars out there that can do that these days.
Ed2000 I think one needs to worry more about the instrument and if it holds value then great but I am unsure of the market these days with so many coming onto the market and with the Asian market improving in building and sound its just hard to say what will happen in the next 10-20 years.Ship


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ship of fools said:


> Sorry guys but I am going to have to dis- agree with most here, he wants a NON MARTIN that will hold its value, I just don't think there are to many guitars out there that can do that these days.
> Ed2000 I think one needs to worry more about the instrument and if it holds value then great but I am unsure of the market these days with so many coming onto the market and with the Asian market improving in building and sound its just hard to say what will happen in the next 10-20 years.Ship


You don't think a Guild is going to hold it's value? Maybe not the off-shore GAD stuff, but my DV-52 is US made and I can probably already sell it and make a couple hundred on it. Same with Larivees. The import stuff certainly is going to be iffy, but a North American guitar like a Guild, Larivee or Taylor is certainly going to hold its value if you're buying used.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Ship, you make good points. In order for an item to "hold it's value" it really must increase in value. That increase has to at least be equal to inflation so that it's worth in future dollars will be what was paid in today dollars. It's a nice concept but I think (as you do) that the OP would be better off looking for an instrument that holds HIS interest rather than IT'S value. 
Just my $0.02 if it's worth that much.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Your not going to get much for $1000 bucks unless it's pretty beat up. My suggestion is to try out some of the great cheaper guitars on the market and find one you like.
I have a Seagull now that I like playing. $700
Seagull MJM6 CW GT QII

This is my next guitar that I'm saving up for.
Long & McQuade - Epiphone John Lennon J-160E 

Good hunting. I hope you find one you like and let us know when you do.


----------



## Furtz (Nov 27, 2010)

If you really want a guitar that "holds its value" you have to go with one of the big three or four North American makes, but you'll be paying quite a bit more just for the name. For the best sounding/playing guitar for the buck, I think the off-shore brands are the way to go.
Sometimes people, including myself, get hung up on a brand name, and that can be costly. I've owned Martins, Guilds and Gibsons in the past, and believe me, my higher end Blueridge and Yamahas are every bit as good at a third of the cost.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hollowbody its not what I think that matters but its what they sell for that matters, none of the guitars you mentioned are around the $1000.00 mark really the god Guild,Taylors and Larrivee's that do hold some value later are way abouve the OP's price point and the cheaper models well we have seen the market and they are abou 60% of what folks originally paid for them and sometimes less then that.
I have seen the market as being over flooded at the moment and with guitar manafacturing even more then the market can really bear, those higher end guitars will have to start to slide down wards eventually.ship


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

you could luck out and find a used Gibson WM-45 in great shape.

Think sub-$1000 J-50



Gene


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Going rate in the vintage world for a 70s D-25 Guild is well under the $1K mark - Vintage price guids put them at around $650 . Guilds from this period are a players bargain. They will hold their value and possibly keep pace with inflation. They are not an investment instrument, though. I really don't see Larrivees as an investment instrument and certainly not Taylors (too new). 

Martins are the choice, however, if you want an investment. Yes, you pay for the name. But when it comes time to sell, they sell quickly and you get that money back and more. Gibsons are a second choice, but the quality control during the middle to end of the last century was iffy and you have to be careful of the modelsw

I own over 3 dozen vintage investment grade instruments. I pay very close attention to this market, but I still only buy instruments that speak to me personally. At least, if I'm wrong, I have something that I won't regret owning.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, today I took the D-18 out of the case, tuned and took a few pics for prospective buyers. I sat at the top of the stairs, turned the lights down and played for a while. Sounds better than I remembered, especially with the sound bouncing off the bare hall walls. Should I or shouldn't I...????


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush ... of course I would trade you for a 87' Yamaha FG460S.... ok .. I'd throw in a case o' beer too .. but only a six pack 



ed2000 said:


> Well, today I took the D-18 out of the case, tuned and took a few pics for prospective buyers. I sat at the top of the stairs, turned the lights down and played for a while. Sounds better than I remembered, especially with the sound bouncing off the bare hall walls. Should I or shouldn't I...????


----------



## tpbiii (Nov 15, 2010)

Collins or Santa Cruz


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Careful, my friend. Don't do anything you'll regret. Could you take the guitar into some local stores and A/B it with some prospective guitars. I read through all the posts above and I didn't see where you said why you wanted to move the D-18?



ed2000 said:


> Well, today I took the D-18 out of the case, tuned and took a few pics for prospective buyers. I sat at the top of the stairs, turned the lights down and played for a while. Sounds better than I remembered, especially with the sound bouncing off the bare hall walls. Should I or shouldn't I...????


----------



## Grenvilleter (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm going to echo what Ship said. There are very very few guitars that can command used what was paid brand new. IMO this includes North American builds. The moment you carry a new guitar out the door, it depreciates around 30-40 % and that goes for just about any make/brand.
If you hold on to it long enough, inflation will catch up and 10-20 years later, you may get what you paid initally.

OTOH, if you buy a good used guitar, you will probably be able to get back what you paid if you keep it in good shape at any time.
There are some great sounding Asian builds available now that can arguably compete with N.A. factory builds for less than your budget allows.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Keep the Martin. I know of no one who regrets hanging onto an older Martin. Experiment with strings, picks etc. Much cheaper than regret. Regret can be very expensive.


----------



## taylor96 (Feb 17, 2008)

fudb said:


> I'm gonna say Guild. You might could check good japanese stuff too like Alvarez yairi or older Suzukis, Takamines (the lawsuit ones), Sigma... That sort of thing. Maybe a used L'arrivee or Yamaha L series.


just a small point.. there never really was a takamine/martin lawsuit.. that is miss info.. martin made some rumblings about it at the time, BUT never proceeded with any lawsuit.. its a myth......


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've decided to hang onto the old girl - cosmetic flaws and all!(and the D18 too..haaa)
I compared the tone at the L&M acoustic area with Martins, Taylors and Larivees. It outdid a new D18 by a large margin. The other name brands broke out a sweat keeping up with the ol' girl. I was impressed with a Larivee D(60?)
I guess it's maturity and a neck reset that makes the old D18 a tone monster(to my ears anyway.)
.....Thanks to the advice from the forum participants.

Ed

ps. Should not the display guitars be set up to optimum playing specs - the new D18 had terrible action


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Good call, you will regret this one if you sell or trade!

I was also in the guitar room yesterday and seen an amazing $3500 Martin on the wall so I gave it a go.
At first look I thought the strings were coated but as soon as i touched them I found it was dirt almost rust?
It also sounded horrible, i picked up another Martin in the $2000 range and it was brand new, it sounded amazing as it should.
I pointed out the dirty one to the fellow and he said they have had it for years and no one wants to buy it. I said if they set it up and changed the strings it would move much faster than it would looing like a used guitar.
To his credit he took the guitar to the tech right away!


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

A music store can't afford to spend money setting up a guitar on the wall (unless it's unplayable) A good factory will set the instruments within a wider tolerance, not knowing what kind of humidity control will be in the shop. On the extreme ends of this tolerance you will find guitars that are nearly unplayable from every factory. This is why I like hand-builders. They will fine tune their instruments before they leave the shop knowing that the instrument is likely to see controlled humidity and top care from Day 1.


----------



## tinman (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm sure you made the right choice to keep the D18. In 1975 I could have bought a new one for 800.00 Can. and I didn't. New ones are 2000.00 Can. A vintage 70' goes for around 1500.00 Can. so you have all you were looking for great sound and it will make you money. No other brand can say this with a standard model


----------

